# Islamic Trojan.. kinda funny.



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/09/05/smut_censoring_trojan/



> Virus writers have created a Trojan horse which tries to disrupt visits the pornographic websites by displaying messages from the Koran.
> 
> The low-risk Yusufali-A Trojan horse monitors the websites Windows users are visiting. If the malware sees one of a set of trigger words (such as "teen", "sex" or "*****") in the url it minimises the window so the user cannot see its content and displays a message from the Koran instead. The message, partly written in Arabic, contains the following English text:
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMan890 (Sep 7, 2005)

Lol, a trojan horse for parents 

i really dont think i would category that as a trojan horse 
i would category that as: Kids-nightmare-virus-which-parents-like


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

POADB said:


> for Allah knows how ye move about and how ye dwell in your homes.


Allah must have read George Orwell's 1984... It's good to see he's moving with the times.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

So is this bad, wouldn't the parents mind this? :laugh: 

So we're still gonna kill it eh? :winkgrin:


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

It's intrusive, so yes - remove it.


----------



## Pancake (Nov 22, 2003)

wrong post................


----------

